# my 12" tank update



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

3months.
the moss are growing quite slow, how can i make them grow faster?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice one, I think you should trim your glosso.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> nice one, I think you should trim your glosso.


i just trimmed them last week
before trim:


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

do you have pressurize or just diy co2? coz your plants grow really well.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> do you have pressurize or just diy co2? coz your plants grow really well.


thx
its yeast method diy co2


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

the carpet is coming in real nice. good job


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

after dosing kh2po4, the roots grow like crazy
is this normal?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

also i hv found that the plants aren't looking as green as 2months ago
what would be the problem?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

well I found that new growth is "green"er then once a species is acclimatized and fully grown out. grown out stem plants tend to color up real nice, red tips n so on. 
So maybe it's not a problem?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

where did you bought your background plants? I like it.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> where did you bought your background plants? I like it.


at pj's pet


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

the name of the plant is Pogostemon stellata


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea that plant is gorgeous. never thought of pj pets as a good aqua-center, but damn I was surprised when I went yesterday. 6 dwarf neon rainbows for ten buck :O


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a cool one!
Good job!


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like your tank! Simple and beautiful. I love the look of your Pogostemon stellata... I wish I had room to add some in my tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's beautiful.


----------

